# Center-fed panels and solar power



## e hilton (Aug 10, 2019)

Maybe i missed it, but i don't think I have seen a discussion about how to connect solar panels to a center-fed breaker panel.  Reason i ask, in a construction forum i frequent there is a discussion about this.  One of the members is in the san diego area and it getting bids on a solar system, and has a center-fed panel.  The comments about dealing with the electric utility company are interesting and frustrating.


----------



## cda (Aug 10, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Maybe i missed it, but i don't think I have seen a discussion about how to connect solar panels to a center-fed breaker panel.  Reason i ask, in a construction forum i frequent there is a discussion about this.  One of the members is in the san diego area and it getting bids on a solar system, and has a center-fed panel.  The comments about dealing with the electric utility company are interesting and frustrating.




I am not electrical, so you made me look what a center load panel is 


https://iaeimagazine.org/magazine/2014/07/10/center-fed-load-centers-and-panelboards/


----------



## jar546 (Aug 10, 2019)

I am not sure what you mean.  What is a center-fed breaker panel?  Can you elaborate?  Do you mean a back-fed breaker from the inverter?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 10, 2019)

https://aeesolar.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/2017DC-Center-Fed-Panels.pdf

https://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=148391

https://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=165599


----------



## jar546 (Aug 10, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Maybe i missed it, but i don't think I have seen a discussion about how to connect solar panels to a center-fed breaker panel.  Reason i ask, in a construction forum i frequent there is a discussion about this.  One of the members is in the san diego area and it getting bids on a solar system, and has a center-fed panel.  The comments about dealing with the electric utility company are interesting and frustrating.



So I think I know what you mean but what code cycle you are under can certainly change the answer, especially with the major changes from 2011 to 2014 and even some of the verbiage in 2017.  Some questions:

What NEC cycle are you on?
I assume you are talking about connecting on the load side of the service?

Under the 2014 & 2017 you have 3 methods to comply.  I really don't like the "center-fed" term as it is vague, and the location of the backfed breaker on the load side of the service has a bearing on the answer.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 10, 2019)

It’s not my house, nor my situation, it’s someone on another forum.   I started this discussion because over there it seemed to be a pretty convoluted situation, that is specific to center fed panels.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 10, 2019)

e hilton said:


> It’s not my house, nor my situation, it’s someone on another forum.   I started this discussion because over there it seemed to be a pretty convoluted situation, that is specific to center fed panels.



Ah, OK.  Without specifics, it is hard to discuss because there are lots of variables and significant changes between code cycles.


----------

